# Jahresrückblick 2012



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2012)

so,das Jahr 2012 nähert sich dem Ende und bevor am 21. die Welt untergeht wollte ich euch nochmal fragen, was ihr ganz toll fandet in diesem Jahr,wie Events,Lieder,Pc-Spiele,Partys,Heiraten,Geburten,etc. und welcher kelch auch gerne an euch hätte vorbeigehen können(Trauerfälle)...

ich fang mal an:meine schönsten events waren der Urlaub mit meiner Frau,meinem kleinen Sohn und Freunden an der Ostsee.ist zwar kein spektakulärer Ort wie die Bahamas oder sowas,aber wir hatten tierisch Spass,tolles Wetter(ja,auch in Deutschland gabs das) und ich hab das richtig genossen,so gesehen ein echter traumurlaub...genauso fand ich die EM 2012 klasse(bis aufs Italienspiel),weil wir uns immer mit Freunden bei einem getroffen haben im Partyraum und haben viele Spiele dort mitzelebriert...dann noch unser Stadtfest udn ein richtig geiler Junggesellenabschied eines Freundes,aus dem man locker Stoff für den 3. teil für hangover machen könnte...gab zwar noch viele kleine events wie zb konzerte,die mir viel spass machten,aber das hier waren die besten,die mir in Erinnerung bleiben werden...
worauf ich liebend gerne verzichtet hätte war der Tod meiner Grossmutter Anfang des Jahres...

meine Lieblingslieder waren auf alle Fälle "To close" von Alex Clare, "Where have you been" von Rihanna udn "Feel again" von OneRepublic...was nie hätte erscheinen dürfen ist meiner meinung nach dieses "nossa" oder wie das auch immer hiess...ok,ist mein persönlicher geschmack,aber soll ja auch jeder schreiben was ihm gefiel und was nicht...

pc-games:natürlich mop...,dann als eingefleischter Fan den Ego Shooter "Spacemarines" udn mit meinem Lütten zusammen hatten ich viel Spass an der wii mit "skylander" und "skylander giants"...



so aber jetzt erstmal genug von meinen dingen...wie sah das bei euch aus????


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2012)

2012 war das mieseste Jahr meines Lebens. Insofern freu ich mich tierisch auf 2013.

So ein paar Lichtblicke gabs dann aber doch noch:
- Hab David Guetta live gesehn
- War Barkeeper an der lustigsten Hochzeit an der ich je war.
- Hab meine Snowboard-Fähigkeiten stark verbessert. Allerdings war das noch in der letzten Saison, also März/April 2012. In der aktuellen Saison hatte ich noch keine Zeit für Berge und Schnee :/ Nächsten März dann wieder.
- Habe für mich die Wochenendferien entdeckt: Man nehme einen Donnerstag Abend, kombiniere ihn mit 2-3 Stunden Recherchezeit und ner Kreditkarte, packe seinen Pass in die Tasche und am Freitag Abend gehts bis Sonntag Abend in eine beliebige Stadt in einem beliebigen Land innerhalb von Europa (wegen der Flugzeit).
- Habe mein Weltreisebudget erreicht. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, wann ich die Reise durchziehn soll/kann/will/werde.

- XCom: Enemy Unknown war super


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Habe mein Weltreisebudget erreicht. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, wann ich die Reise durchziehn soll/kann/will/werde.




hui,sauber,da wünsch ich dir viel spass bei...


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2012)

Für mich war 2012 wieder mal ein Jahr des Wandels.

Ich bin vollends im Berufsleben angekommen, moralisch wie finanziell, gehe darin insgesamt "auf" und mein Leben hat eine gewisse Stabilität erreicht, eben weil auch meine Wochenenden vollends ausgeplant sind und sich alles allgemein nur um die Arbeit dreht.

Musikalisch verbinde ich gerne mal 2012 mit 2011, seht mir bitte nach, wenn die einzelnen Lieder schon damals liefen:
Kraftklub - Songs für Liam
Alex Clare - Too Close
Die toten Hosen - An Tagen wie Diesen
One Day/Reckoning Song im Wankelmut Remix

Top-Kinofilme:
Ziemlich beste Freunde
The Avengers
The Dark Knight Rises (als filmischer Abschluss, nicht als Einzelfilm geeignet)
Expendables 2

7 Psychoes + The Hobbit stehen noch an.

Schönstes Erlebnis:
Eigentlich gar nichts so wirklich. Es ist alles immer relativ "nach Plan" verlaufen, daher kann ich mich nicht an Dinge erinnern. 

Spiele:
Hier strahlt eben doch vor allem WoW. Ich habe kaum etwas anderes gespielt und in 2012 gab es einige schöne hc-Kills in der Drachenseele, die "wir" uns wunderbar erarbeitet haben, später wurde dann MoP released. Ansonsten habe ich wieder Zugang zu DotA bekommen und lasse mich dort des Öfteren sehen.

Schlimmstes Erlebnis: 
Hier zählt auf jeden Fall der Tod meines Opas im Januar zu. Für ihn selbst war es eine Erlösung, nach äußerst schmerzhaften (psychisch wie physisch) Jahren. Dennoch folgt seitdem der recht extreme Abbau meiner Oma, die im Dachgeschoss bei ihrem Sohn immer wieder froh darüber ist, das ihr Sohn ja "da" ist und sie nach Hause "bringen" kann, weil sie nicht mehr realisiert, wo sie eigentlich ist. Nämlich nur eine Treppe weiter oben als sonst. Wenigstens bleibt ihr die Erinnerung an die schlechten Jahre ihres Mannes erspart, da der Tod ja so "schnell und plötzlich" (ihre Aussage) kam. Irgendwie jedes Mal ein Trauerspiel, gerade wenn sie Tag für Tag realisieren muss, das ihr Mann gar nicht mehr lebt.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2012)

stimmt,die toten hosen waren auch eins meiner lieblingslieder udn ziemlich beste freunde ein grossartiger film in diesem jahr.zumindest einer der haften blieb,da ich ja nun wirklich sehr oft ins kino gehe...
mit dem schlimmen ereignis kann ich gut mitfühlen...für meine grossmutter war es auch wie eine erlösung.sie hätte wohl über kurz oder lang richtig in pflege gehen müssen,weil das von unserer familie nicht mehr zu schaffen war...


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Dezember 2012)

Manche wissen es vielleicht, da ich nun ungefaehr 2 Jahre in Amerika schon bin und aus der Sicht meines Lebens erzaehlen muss, kann ich nur sagen, dass das Jahr 2012 ein gutes Jahr war.


Finanziell ging es Berg auf ebenso merkt man das die Wirtschaft wieder ansteigt (werden viele neue Haeuser gebaut) und auch in der Schule, kann ich mich nicht beklagen.

Auch ganz toll war, dass ich dieses Jahr Rammstein mal Live sehen konnte. Werde ich nie vergessen. 



Also ich bin ich recht positiv auf das Jahr 2013 eingestellt.


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2012)

Hab hier was gefunden, das zum Thread passt. 2012 Popsongs in a Nutshell (auch wenn eigentlich nicht alle Lieder in die Kategorie Pop gehören...):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=If5MF4wm1T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Natürlich war das musikalische Highlight des Jahres Psy mit Gangnam Style


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe mal versucht, die einzelnen Monate zu rekapitulieren und muss mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass nicht all zu viele Ereignisse hängen geblieben sind 


Die ein oder andere Party war schon recht gut, u.a. ein 20-Geburtstag, bei dem ich mich ins Nirvana getrunken habe und den Rüclweg zweimal gestartet habe.
[Ich war pinkeln draußen habe realisiert, dass ich zu voll bin und bevor es peinlich wird, lieber fahren sollte. Hab ich dann auch gemacht, nur um dann zu merken, 
dass sich die anderen wundern könnten wenn ich einfach weg bin und nichts gesagt habe dass ich fahre. Also nochmal umgedreht um dann doch endgültig zu fahren, 
ohne Bescheid zu geben. Naja, bin dann doch heile angekommen ]

Sonst sind die Monate eigentlich vorüber gegangen, ohne dass etwas außergewöhnliches passiert ist. Also eher ein ganz normales Jahr "so wie immer" halt nur mit ner anderen Zahl als sonst.

Musik und filmtechnisch hat mich irgendwie nichts besonders geflasht, außer evtl. zu Beginn des Jahres der anhaltende Dubstep-Hype der aus dem Jahr davor noch etwas rübergeschwappt ist.

Vielleicht wird das nächste Jahr dahin gehend spannender, dass etwas passiert was nicht nur in dem Moment außergewöhnlich erscheint und nach ein paar Wochen wieder vergangen ist, sondern
etwas, das bleibt.


oh man, Tagebuch zu schreiben wäre mal ne Idee. Ich frage mich wirklich grade, wo das Jahr geblieben ist und was ich alles gemacht habe?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Dezember 2012)

2012 Wahr das geilste Jahr meines LebensVB 2 m al nacheinander Meister, Fortuna Düsseldorf aufgestiegen, ne Woche nach Japan urlaub gehabt und ne meeeeennnggggeeeee Glück gehabt ^^
Sehr seltene Cosplayer gruppe gesehen von meiner Lieblings serie, Probearbeit bei neuer Firma gehabt,das Buffed team auf gamecom gesehen und mit Mháire Stritter nen Interview.

* 
*


----------



## tonygt (6. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hab hier was gefunden, das zum Thread passt. 2012 Popsongs in a Nutshell (auch wenn eigentlich nicht alle Lieder in die Kategorie Pop gehören...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab bei dem Vid mal wieder gemerkt wie wenige ich doch den "Mainstream" höre, da ich einfach nicht ein einziges Lied davon kannte und auch gemerkt habe das ich nichts verpasst habe


----------



## Xidish (6. Dezember 2012)

nettes Thema ...

Ja, das letzte Jahr war schon etwas anders, als die vorigen Jahre.
Ich sage bewußt anders und nicht ****, da es meinem Leben nicht zuletzt neue Qualität gegeben hat.

schlecht war(en)

- 4 Todesfälle im engsten Kreis
- Quasienterbung
- Wegzug eines sehr guten Freundes (arbeitsbedingt) (Nur wer soll nun die Kreativwerkstatt leiten)
- enorme Zahnprobleme
- Verlust meiner ganzen Papiere (Portmonee)
- fast der Arbeitsplatzverlust im Kindergarten
- PC-Schrottung

+++

gut war(en)/ist

- Ich konnte trotz allem anderen eine gute Hilfe sein
- Kreativwerkstatt geht evtl. doch weiter - fuchse mich gerade in die Leitung ein inc Juleica-Kurs mit vielen nützlichen Infos
- erstes Zahnproblem (der Schlimmste) ist behoben
- Portmonee ist wieder aufgetaucht - dank ehrlicher Finder
- Arbeitsplatz habe ich noch - dank viel Verständnisses für meine derzeitigen Emotionen
- neuer PC wird wohl am Wochende fertig sein.
- am 19. geht es ins Musical "König der Löwen"
- bin nun 18 Jahre lang clean

+++

auf das kommende Jahr 2013


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2012)

Könnte hier nicht alles reinschreiben was mich bewegt hat und was nicht.... mein leben ist im ständigen Wandel und der Wechsel des Jahres als Markierung zum Resumee zu verwenden.... ach ne. 
Macht man doch eh jedes Jahr!

Ich hab viele Filme gesehen und viel Musik gehört, viel davon war gut und einiges war schlecht.

Ansonsten alles tutti, bin grad sehr glücklich, das ist das wichtigste kurz vorm Weltuntergang


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2012)

Schlecht :

Ca. 6 Monate verletzt - davon 2 im Bett und 2 auf Krücken

Gut:

neuer PC
Tablet
die Aussicht wieder "richtig" laufen zu können


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Januar: Schnee
Februar: noch mehr Schnee
März: Wann wird es endlich Frühling?
April: Hinter dir! Ein dreiköpfiger Affe!!! ... April, April!!! Hahaha
Mai: n Schatz
Juni: Vor dem PC sitzen und zocken
Juli: ist 'ne Band
August: so nenn' ich mein Kind bestimmt nicht
September: Nix besonderes 
Oktober: Es wird langsam ziemlich kalt ...
November: *bibber*
Dezember: Weltuntergang

Also nichts Besonderes dieses Jahr ...

Hmm, was war noch? Neue PC-Komponenten (Mainboard, CPU, RAM, Festplatte, SSD, Bluray-Laufwerk, Soundkarte, Tastatur), neuer Monitor, neues Soundsystem, neuer 3D-Projektor, neuer Laptop und sonst keine großen Anschaffungen, nur ein paar Filme und Star Trek als Serie ...

So viel Geld ausgegeben und trotzdem nicht glücklich ^^

Schlecht war halt, dass ich so viel neu kaufen musste, weil dauernd was kaputt gegangen ist ^^

Aber immerhin verbleiben als Anschaffungen nur noch eine Grafikkarte (ca. 400 Euro), Star Trek TNG 2-7 auf Bluray (ca. 420 Euro, aber wohl verteilt auf mehrere Jahre), Star Trek TOS (ebenfalls Bluray, ca. 170 Euro) und eine neue Leinwand, die sich nicht so wellt (ca. 750 Euro) ... Und dann habe ich nichts Größeres mehr, was ich vor dem Ende des Studiums kaufen will ^^


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber immerhin verbleiben als Anschaffungen nur noch eine Grafikkarte (ca. 400 Euro), Star Trek TNG 2-7 auf Bluray (ca. 420 Euro, aber wohl verteilt auf mehrere Jahre), Star Trek TOS (ebenfalls Bluray, ca. 170 Euro) und eine neue Leinwand, die sich nicht so wellt (ca. 750 Euro) ... Und dann habe ich nichts Größeres mehr, was ich vor dem Ende des Studiums kaufen will ^^



LOL
wenns weiter nix is...
nehme an du verdienst es dir alles neben dem Studium


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL
> wenns weiter nix is...
> nehme an du verdienst es dir alles neben dem Studium


Meine Eltern schicken mir halt monatlich Geld und das werd' ich denen irgendwann heimzahlen zurückzahlen ^^ Also halt, wenn ich mit dem Studium fertig bin ^^

Außerdem habe ich im Lotto gewonnen (45 Euro oder so insgesamt) ...


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meine Eltern schicken mir halt monatlich Geld und das werd' ich denen irgendwann heimzahlen zurückzahlen ^^ Also halt, wenn ich mit dem Studium fertig bin ^^
> 
> Außerdem habe ich im Lotto gewonnen (45 Euro oder so insgesamt) ...



Meine Eltern würden mich für bekloppt erklären, wenn ich mir für PC Equipment Geld leihen würde


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine Eltern würden mich für bekloppt erklären, wenn ich mir für PC Equipment Geld leihen würde


Ja, aber ich studiere eben noch und kann nebenbei eben nicht arbeiten, weil ich dafür keine Zeit habe, es sind einfach zu viele Kurse und zu viel zu tun ...

Ich könnte das Studium natürlich in die Länge ziehen (dann könnte ich nebenbei arbeiten bzw. andersrum neben der Arbeit studieren), aber das will ich nicht ^^


----------



## Alux (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das Jahr jetzt Monat für Monat nochmal durchdacht, sodass sich wirklich ein paar Dinge klar herauskristallisiert haben. Ein Großteil dadurch, dass ich seit ich 18 bin irgendwie vieles anders sehe.

Negativ war in diesem Jahr
Ich kann eigentlich keine negativen Ereignisse in dem Sinn nennen, jedoch Erkenntnisse die für mich negativ sind

- ich hab gemerkt wie sehr mich 4 Jahre WoW verändert haben
- dass ich so viele Dinge in den letzten Jahren verpasst habe
- meine Kreativität ist kaum noch vorhanden
- ich habe zu viel meines Potentials einfach weggeworfen
- ich müsste eigentlich viel selbstständiger sein
- eigentlich habe ich in den 18 Jahren die ich jetzt lebe nichts Bedeutendes erreicht

Positives:
- die Sprachwoche in England, war einfach nur schön und wir hatten so viel Spaß
- 3 Leute heuer ihren 50er gehabt, war jedesmal einfach nur top
- endlich klarere Perspektiven was nach der Schule kommen soll


Was Musik angeht hab ich mich vor allem auf gewisse Genres/Künstler festgelegt da ich sont eigentlich RNd Music gehört hab. Vor allem Chillout, diverse Metal-Arten, gewisse HipHop Künstler Techno sowie gewisse Alternative Künstler:
- Paul Kalkbrenner
- Fritz Kalkbrenner
- Nightwish
- Irie Révoltés
- Seed
- Deadmau5
- Coshiva
- Cro

Filme gabs auch einiges was mir gut gefallen hat:
- Avengers
- Cloud Atlas
- Expendables 2
- Ted
- Project X
- Prometheus
- Die Vermessung der Welt

Und nächste Woche folgt noch The Hobbit 


Allen in allem bin ich mit dem Jahr eher unzufrieden, allerdings habe ich neue Pfade gefunden die ich erkunden will und muss.


----------



## Reflox (6. Dezember 2012)

Erlebnisse (+)

- Kein Todesfall
- Schule abgeschlossen und Praktikum + Lehrstelle für 2013 gefunden
- Alles alte Zeugs geupgradet (neuer PC + Bildschrim, neues handy, neue Möbel usw.)

Erlebnisse (-)

- Musste bei der Arbeitssuche viel Schlechtes durchmachen. Insegsesamt etwa 1 Monat oder länger Probegearbeitet (In verschiedenen Berufen und Betrieben)
- Dicker geworden. Vorher war ich n Stock und innerhalb von ein paar Monaten hab zugenommen. Muss ich wieder abtrainieren worauf ich einfach mal 0 Bock habe 
- Ständiger Wechsel von Freunden (Und ich rede nicht von online-Freunden)
- Ich konnte die Ferien nicht wirklich geniessen

Musik Tops:
- Embryo von MoTrip
- Voodoozirkus von Genetikk
-HRNSHN von den 257ers, ich pumps immernoch ohne Ende 
- Carly Rae Jepsen. Ich find sie genial.

Musik Flops
-Gangnam Style. Am Anfang fand ichs ja auch noch toll, aber irgendwann nervte es nurnoch. Es war einfach überall, ich krieg Kopfschmerzen wenn ich es höre.
- Justin Bieber ist immernoch erfolgreich
- Cro

Filme 
- Abraham Lincoln der Vampirjäger
ähm sonst hab ich keinen 2012er gesehen 

Games
- Far Cry 3
- Assassin's Creed 3
- Sleeping Dogs
- Max Payne 3
- Black Ops 2
- CIV V Gods & Kings
- Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin nur froh, dass das Jahr ganz gut verlief und ich mit meiner Freundin (immer noch) zusammen bin. Mehr nischt.

Achso, dieses Jahr auch noch so viele tolle Künstler Live gesehen... Enter Shikari, Die Ärzte, Casper, Lostprohets, Muse, Serj Tankian.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> - 4 Todesfälle im engsten Kreis
> - Quasienterbung
> - Wegzug eines sehr guten Freundes (arbeitsbedingt) (Nur wer soll nun die Kreativwerkstatt leiten)
> - enorme Zahnprobleme
> ...



4 todesfälle???alter schwede...mein beileid...na da bin ich ja froh,dass zumindest die anderen negativen dinge sich mehr oder weniger zum guten gewendet haben...


----------



## LarsW (7. Dezember 2012)

_2012_

Das war es schon?Das sollte es schon gewesen sein?
Manchmal komme ich mir vor die Marty Mcfly..nicht verwunderlich bei ca. 280-300 Arbeitstagen im Jahr.

_Ah Heute lass' ich den Job!
Gott ich hasse den Trott.
Noch so'n paar Tage mehr, man ich schwör, dann platzt mir der Kopf
Immer nur funktionieren nach Regeln und Listen 
Will in Mitten der *Schnappschüsse* mal das Leben erwischen
Und bin weg, weit weg, da wo dir Fehler verzeihbar sind
An den Ort, wo wir mit 16 dachten, wo wir mit 30 sind.._

Ziemlich autobiografisch,was der Herr Griffey da geschrieben hat..Das waren wohl auch die Highlights von 2012:
Die vielen Leute,die ich kennen,und wenn auch nicht alle fotografieren,durfte- Claudia Roth.MC FITTI.Casper.Joko Winterscheidt.Cro.Michi Beck..und heute gesellt sich Evil Jared dazu.
Der Moment wo "Persönlichkeiten" unbefangen werden,und sich zu öffnen ist jedes mal interessant.

Meine Ausbildungssituation ist leider unverbessert beschissen..trotz etliche Gespräche mit dem Chef.Einziger positiver Aspekt: Er verändert es bei unserer aktuellen Auszubildende und *bildet Sie sogar aus.*Warum er das bei mir komplette drei Jahre nicht geschissen bekommen hat,weiß ich auch nicht (Memo an mich für 2013: Titten kaufen,da ich´n Tittenbonus brauche!).

Zu meinem Marty Mcfly Jahr passt auch einfach das ständige Hin- und Her mit meiner,nun endgültigen,Exfreundin.Unglaublich schade,weil ein unglaublich toller Mensch.Es fällt mir manchmal immer noch schwer..aber das gehört wohl dazu.
Konzerte gab´es dieses Jahr leider auch kaum (inkl. eine unglaubliche Wut,dass ich nicht doch zum Melt gefahren bin!) genau so wenig wie Urlaub (Mal abgesehen von einem kurzen Wochenende).

In einem halben Jahr habe ich dann endlich auch Prüfung.Ein eventuelles Jobangebot steht in Aussicht,und hoffentlich der sechswöchige Thailandtrip.
Deswegen: *2013 kann nur besser werden.*.Ich bin auch bescheiden.Ein ruhigeres,entspannteres Jahr,würde mir schon genügen.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> _Ah Heute lass' ich den Job!
> Gott ich hasse den Trott.
> Noch so'n paar Tage mehr, man ich schwör, dann platzt mir der Kopf
> Immer nur funktionieren nach Regeln und Listen
> ...




schöner gedankengang für einen fotografen udn echt interessante leute die du da kennen gelernt hast...scheint ja trotz des stresses sehr interessant zu sein...aber was für ein arbeitsumfang und du hast noch nicht einmal prüfung?


----------



## LarsW (7. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> schöner gedankengang für einen fotografen udn echt interessante leute die du da kennen gelernt hast...scheint ja trotz des stresses sehr interessant zu sein...aber was für ein arbeitsumfang und du hast noch nicht einmal prüfung?



Nun ja..das Ausbildungsgehalt steht in keiner Relation zur Arbeitszeit,oder generell zu irgendetwas.Deswegen komme ich nicht ohne Nebenjob aus.


----------



## Xidish (7. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> _
> ...
> Immer nur funktionieren nach Regeln und Listen
> ..._


Ja so fühle ich mich nun schon längere Zeit.

Und Danke Shadow.
Ja es waren 4 Fälle ...
Erst im Februar unerwartet das 2 Monate junge Enkel meiner Freundin, dann im März meine Tante (die mir in schwerster Zeit geholfen hat),
dann im Juli die Mutter meiner Freundin und kurz danach mein Vater.

Nur so ist eben das Leben - Ein Kommen und Gehen.
Und so langsam bin ich in dem Alter angekommen, wo Letzteres vermehrt unter Familie und Freunden geschieht.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nur so ist eben das Leben - Ein Kommen und Gehen.
> Und so langsam bin ich in dem Alter angekommen, wo Letzteres vermehrt unter Familie und Freunden geschieht.




ja,zu den Personenkreis zähl ich mich mittlerweile auch schon...udn stell auch fest das das einzig sichere am leben der tod ist...
damals als ich jünger war,machte ich mir kaum gedanken über tod und was danach kommt,aber mittlerweile find ich es schrecklich einen menschen nie mehr sehen zu können...nie mehr...udn wieviel schöne zeit verbrachte man mit freunden und familienmitgliedern,die inzwischen von uns gegangen sind...


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Nun ja..das Ausbildungsgehalt steht in keiner Relation zur Arbeitszeit,oder generell zu irgendetwas.Deswegen komme ich nicht ohne Nebenjob aus.




jo,es gibt berufe die macht man wegen eigenem hohen interesse,oder ihrer interessanten natur wegen...und es gibt berufe die macht man des geldes wegen...
glücklich ist der,der beides miteinander verbinden kann...
hast du cro ohne maske kennen gelernt?


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Thread. Hab mir bisher alles durchgelesen, nicht nur kurz überflogen wie sonst so oft.

Mein 2012 war gar nicht übel. Ich bin wie gehabt mit meiner hübschen, unglaublich süßen Frau zusammen; wir sind jetzt 9 Jahre ein Paar und davon 6 Jahre verheiratet (6. Hochzeitstag war "grad erst" am 25.11.^^) und lieben uns wie am ersten Tag. Dazu 2 kleine, richtig tolle Kinder für die ich mein Leben geben würde. Seit 2011 noch eine schöne große Wohnung zu grad noch gut bezahlbarer Miete mit (ENDLICH) Wanne UND Duschkabine - wer bin ich, mehr vom Leben zu verlangen? Die Arbeit ist in Ordnung und seit wir letztes Jahr umgezogen sind sitze ich in einem hohen Glasturm mit Aussicht über die Stadt - könnte schlimmere Arbeitsbedingungen geben.^^ Wunderschön war auch unser Sommerurlaub an der Ostsee - braucht kein Hawaii um tolles Strandfeeling zu erleben.

Trauerfall gab es leider auch einen. Nachdem letztes Jahr meine Oma nach langer und schwerer Krankheit gestorben war entschlief dieses Jahr die Mutter meines besten Kumpels - die ich kannte seit ich 6 war, also 26 Jahre - nach schlimmer Krebserkrankung, die sie binnen eines Jahres dahinraffte. Die Beerdigung war schrecklich, zu sehen wie eine Mutter ihre Tochter zu Grabe tragen muss war fast schlimmer als meine Oma zu beerdigen, weil ich bei der wusste dass es im Grunde eine Erlösung war. Und meinen Kumpel zu sehen, der mit 33 bei der Beisetzung seiner Mutter gramgebeugt wirkte wie ein alter Mann... der Anblick hat sich tief eingebrannt und ich weiß meine Eltern mehr denn je zu schätzen.

Virtuell hat sich 2012 nicht allzuviel verändert. Hab von Mai bis September eine WoW-Pause gemacht, was mal wirklich gut tat. Seit MoP spiel ich wieder, weil das Addon in meinen Augen Gottlob weit besser geworden ist als befürchtet und viel mehr Spaß macht als zu Ende des eher unrühmlichen Cataclysm. Nicht alles perfekt, aber passt schon soweit. Natürlich hab ich Diablo 3 auch bei Release gekauft und, als die Server dann mal stabil liefen, auch gern und viel gespielt. Ein Spiel mit anfangs etlichen Unzulänglichkeiten, aber dennoch hat es mir viel Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht einfach der Tatsache geschuldet, dass mich nach 20 Jahren des Zockerdaseins spielerische Macken nicht mehr so schnell aus dem Konzept bringen wie augenscheinlich viele jüngere Spieler, wer weiß. Momentan ist ein wenig die Luft raus, trotz der 1.0.5-Änderungen hab ich noch nicht wieder reingeschaut. Andere aktuelle Spiele reizen mich nicht so sehr, höchstens Skyrim will ich über kurz oder lang nachholen. Für mehrere Spiele parallel wie in meiner Jugend bleibt wegen Fulltimejob + Familie + Haushalt etc. eh kaum Zeit. Also regiert WoW weiterhin die Abende, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind.

Im Kino waren wir aus Zeitmangel nur einmal und zwar in Merida. Pflichtgang als Pixar-Fan der ersten Stunde.^^ Ungewöhnlich "ernst" und weniger verspielt als andere Pixar-Filme, aber trotzdem wunderbar... und die OPTIK. Ein Traum. Musikalisch hat vor allem Pitbull gepunktet - grad mein 5jähriger Sohn fährt auf seine Lieder voll ab. Bei mir hat vor allem Perfect World von Gossip voll eingeschlagen. Ich kann mit der Band eigentlich gar nicht viel anfangen, aber das Lied hat einen Nerv getroffen... unglaublich. Naja und an Cro sowie Gangnam Style kam man ja eh nicht vorbei.^^ Ansonsten schätze ich als abendliche Musikuntermalung die Sendungen von 1Live über Stream.

So, mal wieder viel zu viel geschrieben. Darum hier einfach mal Ende, obwohl es sicher noch mehr gäbe.


----------



## LarsW (7. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,es gibt berufe die macht man wegen eigenem hohen interesse,oder ihrer interessanten natur wegen...und es gibt berufe die macht man des geldes wegen...
> glücklich ist der,der beides miteinander verbinden kann...
> hast du cro ohne maske kennen gelernt?




Durfte ich.Alles in allem ein sehr,sehr schüchterner Mensch.Extrem bescheiden.Allerdings wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln das,dass immer noch so ist.
Bei Casper hingegen bin ich mir sehr,sehr sicher.Immer noch der komplette,nette Typ,wie ich Ihn damals kennen gelernt habe.




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ansonsten schätze ich als abendliche Musikuntermalung die Sendungen von 1Live über Stream.



Dazu fällt mir ein- Ingo Schmoll durfte ich auch kennen lernen und fotografieren.
Richtig,richtig genialer Typ.Sehr angenehm und ein unbeschreibliches Film- und Musikwissen.Da ging nie Gesprächsstoff aus! 
Klasse Sendung!Bin regelmäßiger Hörer!


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Durfte ich.Alles in allem ein sehr,sehr schüchterner Mensch.Extrem bescheiden.Allerdings wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln das,dass immer noch so ist.




echt?ohne maske?das ist doch sein grosses geheimnis.da versuchen doch schon lange die ganz grossen zeitungen dahinter zu kommen wer sich dahinter verbirgt...gut mutmaßungen gibt es schon länger udn letztens hab ich ein bild von ihm auf fb gesehen..ob das nun stimmt weiss ich nicht
schüchtern hätte ich mir fast denken können wegen der maske...macht zumindest gute texte,wie ich finde...
aber sehr interessant wen du alles kennen lernst...nich schlecht.die leute würde ich auch gerne mal kennen lernen...


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mein 2012 war gar nicht übel. Ich bin wie gehabt mit meiner hübschen, unglaublich süßen Frau zusammen; wir sind jetzt 9  8 Jahre ein Paar und davon 6  5 Jahre verheiratet und lieben uns wie am ersten Tag. Dazu 2 1 kleines, richtig tolles Kinder für dieen ich mein Leben geben würde. Seit 20110 noch eine schöne große Wohnung zu grad noch gut bezahlbarer Miete mit (ENDLICH) Wanne UND Duschkabine - wer bin ich, mehr vom Leben zu verlangen? Die Arbeit ist in Ordnung
> Wunderschön war auch unser Sommerurlaub an der Ostsee - braucht kein Hawaii um tolles Strandfeeling zu erleben.
> 
> Trauerfall gab es leider auch einen. Nachdem letztes dieses Jahr meine Oma nach langer und schwerer Krankheit gestorben war
> ...




nur etwas korrigiert...unglaublich wieviel ich an ähnlichkeiten wieder mal habe(neben pvp)...wir sind nicht irgendwie brüder?


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe einen Bruder, ja. Aber: Seine Freundin erwartet ihr 2. Kind und sie sind nach wie vor "nur" liiert, nicht verheiratet. Somit sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## LarsW (7. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> echt?ohne maske?das ist doch sein grosses geheimnis.da versuchen doch schon lange die ganz grossen zeitungen dahinter zu kommen wer sich dahinter verbirgt...gut mutmaßungen gibt es schon länger udn letztens hab ich ein bild von ihm auf fb gesehen..ob das nun stimmt weiss ich nicht
> schüchtern hätte ich mir fast denken können wegen der maske...macht zumindest gute texte,wie ich finde...
> aber sehr interessant wen du alles kennen lernst...nich schlecht.die leute würde ich auch gerne mal kennen lernen...



Die Maske hängt wohl weniger mit der Schüchternheit zusammen..viel mehr mit der Chance,sich frei in der Öffentlichkeit zu bewegen.
Und seine Texte sind,teilweise,schon in Ordnung.Wobei mich das letzte Album,im Vergleich zu den ersten beiden,enttäuscht hat.
Aber das Problem ist ja grundlegend der Mainstream der angesprochen werden muss..mal abgesehen von Casper und Kraftklub,die einen ziemlichen Nerv der jetzigen Generation getroffen haben,bleiben gute Texter eher unbekannt.
(Bestes Beispiel: Tua.)
Und um einen musikalischen Blick in die Zukunft zu wagen: Gerard wird ziemlich,ziemlich groß!Album "Blausicht" kommt 2013 und die beiden Singles erhoffen eine Menge!

Aber nun- zurück zum Thema!

(Ach..und noch etwas: Ich bin nur ein kleiner Fotograf,der das Glück hat ein paar (!) Leute kennen lernen bzw. fotografieren zu dürfen.Julian Essink- nochmal drei Jahre jünger als ich und unglaublich fotografisches Potential!Google it!)


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Und um einen musikalischen Blick in die Zukunft zu wagen: Gerard wird ziemlich,ziemlich groß!Album "Blausicht" kommt 2013 und die beiden Singles erhoffen eine Menge!



gerard?Blausicht?da werd ich heut abend erstmal googeln...jetzt bin ich erstmal weg...


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2012)

2012 war mein absolutes Jahr des Wandels. Eigentlich fing es schon 2011 an, aber so richtig ging das erst dieses Jahr los.

Natürlich stand der Anfang des Jahres im Schatten der Krebserkrankung und dem Tod meiner Mutter im März. Mit 22 einen Elternteil verlieren, daran hätte ich im Leben nicht gedacht.
Die vielen Umzüge, die mich schlussendlich in die Unabhängigkeit und meine eigene Wohnung geführt haben, sind auch Teil des Wandels, der sich dieses Jahr in meinem Leben vollzogen hat.
Die Mitte des Jahres stand dann ganz im Zeichen meiner Erkrankung und dass diese mit fast all ihren Facetten wieder zum Vorschein kam, obwohl ich sie jahrelang im Griff, bzw. eher unterdrückt hatte.
Deswegen stand die zweite Jahreshälfte auch im Zeichen der Therapie. 3 Monate (auf den Tag genau, begonnen an meinem 23. Geburtstag) stationäre Therapie bzw. am Ende teilstationär. Und ich muss sagen, es war die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens. Mir ist einiges über mich klar geworden, über meine eigentlichen Ziele, beruflich etc., darüber, wie ich mich in den letzten Jahren krankheitsbedingt verhalten habe, wie das alles entstanden ist und vor allem: wie ich da jetzt wieder rauskomme. Momentan ist es noch verflucht anstrengend, das im Alltag auf die Reihe zu bekommen, aber ich schaff's trotzdem.

Rückblickend kann ich sagen: das Jahr fing verdammt scheiße an und die erste Hälfte, na ja, die ersten 8 Monate waren wirklich beschissen. Aber seitdem geht es aufwärts und ich kann nun wirklich sagen, dass ich daran glaube, dass 2013 mein Jahr wird. Ach ne, übermorgen geht ja die Welt unter :/

Bestimmte Lieblingssongs oder sowas hab ich dieses Jahr gar nicht. Auch keine Spiele. Das ist alles ziemlich an mir vorbeigezogen dieses Jahr, da ich eher mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt war.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Dezember 2012)

ich denke auch du bist auf dem richtigen weg.ich wünsch dir die kraft da wieder rauszukommen wo du reingeraten bist und alles gute für das neue jahr...


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

hmmm 2012....hmmm

Ehrlich gesagt war das Jahr eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, bedingt der kommenden Prüfungen war es natürlich ab Juni teilweise sehr stressig 


 Positiv:

PC aufgerüstet...fehlt nur noch Graka die kommt aber demnächst 

Mein Onkel hat endlich neues Hundi *_* Welpen sind einfach nur toll...wenn man die Zeit hat dafür

Und sonst eigentlich auch alles....


Negativ:

Tod meiner Katze, die hat mich seit meinem 4. Lebensjahr begleitet...ich hasse Einschläfern.... (Bin jetzt 20)

Muss im Internat in eine Andere Etage ziehen...LAN Partys mit kumpels fallen dann flach ab 2013

Das mein kleiner Bruder größer wird als ich ( Scheint bei uns Familientradition zu sein das der Erstgeborene kleiner ist) 

Und das der Sack schon 16 wird :O Kommt mir vor als wäre es gestern gewesen wo ich den auf dem Arm hatte 





Spiele:

Eigentlich nicht viel dieses Jahr...für PS3 für 25 € Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning geholt...find ich eigentlich nicht schlecht das Spiel...nur doof das die Entwickler unbedingt ein MMO machen wollten und sich damit wohl in die Insolvenz geballert haben.

Habe im November wieder mit WoW angefangen und werde mir demnächst auch wieder Cata holen und mal MOP Testversion anspielen 

Skyrim krieg ich zu Weihnachten, Diablo 3 hol ich mir eventuell auch noch 

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition hab ich in der ersten Jahreshälfte extrem oft und lange gespielt

GW2 angefangen und immernoch dabei 

Ansonsten neben GW2 mit Kumpel unzählige F2P MMOs angedaddelt und bisher nur bei Pirates of the Burning Sea hängen geblieben ^^ WarZ hol ich mir auch noch ums mit meinem Bro zu daddeln 

WoT auch gespielt...im Moment aber wieder Pause ^^

Hmm...tja sehr viel neues ist dieses Jahr nicht dazu gekommen


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der Katze ist schlimm. Mein Hund wurde letztes Jahr eingeschläfert und das war auch echt krass. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich meine Katze auch schon hab, seit ich 6 bin (die ist jetzt auch 16) und mir vorstelle, dass sie vielleicht bald mal das Zeitliche segnen könnte, wird mir ganz anders. Ich glaub, da krieg ich nen Nervenzusammenbruch...

@shadow24: Danke. Momentan sieht's ganz gut aus. Meine Psychiaterin, die mit mir halt die medikamentösen Sachen macht (Januar wird mein momentanes Medi aber abgesetzt, danach nur noch bei Bedarf n Schlafmittel, was ich momentan auch schon recht selten brauche), die mich vor der Klinik unglaublich unterstützt hat, weil ich keinen Therapeuten hatte, meinte heute nach fünf Minuten schon zu mir: "Also ich hab wirklich das Gefühl, vor mir sitzt ein ganz anderer Mensch. Wenn ich an der Zeit vor ihrem stationären Aufenthalt denke..." Und da hat sie sich erstmal die Hand vors Gesicht gehalten. Tut mir auch immer noch Leid, dass ich der Frau solche Sorgen bereitet hab, eigentlich hätte ich nen Tag nach meiner Aufnahme nen Termin bei ihr gehabt und hab, dadurch, dass ich ja erst nen Tag vor Aufnahme Bescheid bekommen hab und das dann extrem stressig war alles, total verrafft, ihr Bescheid zu sagen und erst ne knappe Woche später angerufen. Ich glaub, die dachte, ich hätt mich umgebracht


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2012)

Buch des Jahres




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WahBH9sANg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (19. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Buch des Jahres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde eher das hier als buch des Jahres vorschlagen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBbubGW76d4

war mein erstes nerdbuch und kann den film kaum abwarten


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2012)

Meins war auch ironie


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2012)

Also jetzt wo das Jahr wirklich schon fast um ist, muss ich meine Aussage ein Bisschen revidieren:
2012 war zwar das bisher übelstes Jahr meines Lebens, allerdings hat mir die Waagschale der Gerechtigkeit im Dezember zahlreiche neue Möglichkeiten eröffnet. Das heisst konkret:
- Im April zerbrach leider meine Beziehung mit der spannendsten Frau, die ich je getroffen habe. Sie hat den selben Humor wie ich, ist vom Charakter her extrem ähnlich wie ich und passt eigentlich perfekt zu mir. Ganz ehrlich, die Frau hätt ich eines Tages geheiratet, wenns gehalten hätte. Leider ist sie aber auch recht abgehoben und lebt ein Bisschen in ihrere eignen Welt. Das ist halt generell das Problem von Musikerinnen. Hier also mein Ratschlag an alle Jungs hier: Lasst Euch nicht mit Musikerinnen ein! Das war bei mir die dritte Beziehung mit ner Musikerin und eigentlich hätt ich nach dem ersten Mal schon wissen sollen, dass sowas auf Dauer nicht hält. Entweder ist man selbst genau so abgehoben wie sie oder es hält auf Dauer einfach nicht. Ich werd jedenfalls künftig solche Mädels meiden, auch wenn sie mir noch so interessant erscheinen...
Dafür hab ich aber Mitte Dezember von zwei Mädels die Handynummer erhalten und werd so wies aussieht im Januar zwei Dates haben 
- Beruflich hatt ich ein extrem übles Jahr, besonders gegen Ende des Jahres. Unser Geschäftsführer wurde Mitte 2011 ausgetauscht. Anfangs merkte man nicht so viel davon, aber 2012 änderte sich das Betriebsklima komplett. Vorher waren wir ne recht familiäre Firma, in der man gerne füreinander einsprang und auch mal zusammen die Nacht durcharbeitete wenns sein musste, aber halt eben wirklich nur dann, wenns sein musste. Mittlerweile werden Projekte angenommen, bei denen man im Voraus schon weiss, dass die Zeit dafür überhaupt nicht reicht. Begründung: "Projekte haben grosses Potenzial", Übersetzung: "Gibt ne Menge Kohle". Der Witz an der Geschichte ist, dass bei mir mittlerweile 12-Stunden-Arbeitstage normal sind und die grosse Frage gegen Ende der Woche lautet, ob wir am Wochenende arbeiten müssen oder nicht. Klar, die harte Phase wird in der 3. Januarwoche 2013 durch sein, jedoch denk ich, dass das Management bei uns nen Kurs eingeschlagen hat, auf dem sie nicht mehr umkehren wollen. Zwar heisst es, dass wir die Überstunden kompensieren werden, jedoch glaub ich das nicht wirklich. Am Besten aber find ich: Nach ner 11-Tage-Woche (also 11 Tage arbeiten ohne nen Tag frei dazwischen, jeweils etwa 12-14 Stunden am Tag) kommt der Chef und meint "Oh, ich sehe Ihr habt den Zeitplan wieder eingeholt. Jetzt dürft Ihr Euch aber nicht auf Euren Loorbeeren ausruhen, sondern müsst schauen, dass das so bleibt."
Meine Konsequenz daraus: Ich hab gekündigt und werde im April 2013 ne neue Stelle annehmen. Dort erwartet mich ein extrem viel besserer Lohn, mehr Ferien und kürzere Arbeitstage. Ich hatte mir ja schon vor zwei Jahren überlegt, mal die Stelle zu wechseln, aber das wär dann eher firmenintern oder zu einer unserer Partnerfirmen gewesen. Aber wenn ich sehe was da heute so abgeht, bin ich froh, den Schritt endlich in die richtige Richtung gemacht zu haben. Heute hab ich überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr, die Firma zu verlassen, das sah vor nem Jahr noch ganz anders aus.

Ihr seht also, 2013 wird bei mir ein spannendes Jahr. Es fängt an mit neuen Mädels   , gefolgt von ner neuen Arbeitsstelle und wird mir in erster Linie wieder Freizeit zurückbringen. Dann kann ich endlich wieder meinen Hobbies nachgehen...Kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## zoizz (27. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ... Heute hab ich überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr, die Firma zu verlassen, das sah vor nem Jahr noch ganz anders aus.
> Ihr seht also, 2013 wird bei mir ein spannendes Jahr. [...] gefolgt von ner neuen Arbeitsstelle und wird mir in erster Linie wieder Freizeit zurückbringen. Dann kann ich endlich wieder meinen Hobbies nachgehen...Kanns kaum erwarten!



Glückwunsch zum Wechsel, sowas ist auch nicht immer einfach. Und viel Erfolg im Neuen, habe ich dieses Jahr auch gemacht und seit 3 Monaten nicht bereut.


----------

